# Gil Hibben / " HUK " Planas Birthday Bash and Seminar Announcement



## kenpo13 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello KENPO Friends & Family,

This years event was off to a bit of a late start,
The Hibben Family's PC has been down and they
requested that I announce the celebration here.
This is an annual event held every Labor Day weekend
This years dates are,
AUG 29 / 30 / 31
Location Holiday Inn Downtown Louisville,KY
For Friday and Saturday 
Sundays event will be at the Hibben Residence,
in the beautiful and great hills of
LaGrange, Kentucky.
All The Kenpo You Need
The Instructor Line Up Is As Follows ;

Mr. Richard "HUK" Planas
Mrs. Doreen Cogliandro
Mr. Bob Liles
Mr. Zach Whitson
Mr. Mark Waldron
Mr. Martin Wheeler

Possible surprise seminars by guest instructors ???
My lips are sealed, you'll have to come to find out.
Ask around this is one of the best camps,
every year it gets better !!!

There will be food and other surprises in your package.

Please come and support your Kenpo Family
and celebrate Gil & HUK's Birthdays in style.

Lots of Kenpo, Friends, Fun, and Food. !!!
What more can you ask for?
For further info and registration please
contact Mrs. Linda Hibben @ 502 - 222 - 4090
or Mr. Derek Hibben @ 502 - 541 - 7714

Peace,
James Rushing & Family
Warrior Wind Self Defense Insights
LaGrange, KY


----------



## Sandor (Aug 11, 2003)

look here james;

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9477


----------



## kenpo13 (Aug 11, 2003)

LOL,,

hey I just did what Derek asked me to do
about 5 minutes ago.
I don't read all this stuff ....
forgive me for posting sir.... 

james


----------



## Sandor (Aug 11, 2003)

I posted..hrm... just like D asked too... though it appears that you beat my students to the KenpoNet site... good too


----------



## kenpo13 (Aug 11, 2003)

Sandor LMAO !!!

It's cool bro' you know how my brain is punch drunk from hanging out with you guys, dammed Kenpo guys always beating me up
, i get forgetful,  DOH !!! LOL
I don't try to hang out here on the net, the novelty wore off a looooonng time ago in a galaxy far, far away........

LOL... 
say hi and hugs to the Mrs. and my family in MIA....
Rushing


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

I hope we'll get a review!


----------



## kenpo13 (Sep 1, 2003)

The Birthday Bash was awesome as usual....

People from across North America attended...
Friday started with Mr Whitson teaching stick drills, and counters
Mr Planas taught the first 1/2 of 2 man set...

Saturday Mrs. C started the morning with drills and prepared
everyone's mind set for the day..
the energy was incredible with Bob Liles, Mr Whitson, Mr Wheeler,
Mr Planas, Mr Waldron all gave great classes, we all left with knowledge that we could retain..
These instructors are world class which I'm sure you all know this already. Also in attendance and on the mat were Dian Tanaka
 and Rainer Schulte.
The evening topped off with a banquet at the penthouse level
of the hotel, with  a panoramic view of downtown Louisville..
Sunday we were off to The Hibben residence for a wonderful brunch, and the rest of the afternoon was topped off by a birthday party for both HUK and Gil,, with private instruction, informal classes and lots of weapon throwing etc.
Every year these camps just get better.. hope to see you all there next season.. Special Thanks to Mrs. Linda Hibben, the Hibben family, and all the instructors and fellow kenpoists for making this event a success.....
Next year Mr. Derek Hibben will be running the event and I believe it will be IKKA santioned.. so let's show him some support!!
peace gang,
James Rushing & family


----------

